# Your complete personality profile



## LordDarthMoominKirby

Hey guys
What is your total personality type?
Put down which type you are on each of these tests:
MBTI
Enneagram (with wing)
Alignment
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)
Hogwarts house
Star Sign Zodiac
Chinese Zodiac
Big 5 Personality Type
Thx


----------



## Antiloop

Perhaps you should post yours too, and maybe links to some of the tests  I wasn't too sure if the alignment-test are the one you're after.

MBTI: INTJ
Enneagram: 5w4
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant: SP
Hogwarts house: Slytherin / Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Gemini
Chinese Zodiac: Horse
Big 5 Personality Type: RCOEI: R(76%)C(60%)O(72%)E(66%)I(78%)


----------



## athenian200

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> MBTI


INFJ


> Enneagram (with wing)


9w1


> Alignment


True Neutral (Lawful tendencies)


> Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)


SP/SO


> Hogwarts house


Ravenclaw


> Star Sign Zodiac


Gemini Rising, Aries Sun, Libra Moon



> Chinese Zodiac


Earth Dragon



> Big 5 Personality Type


RLOA|I|


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby

Antiloop said:


> Perhaps you should post yours too, and maybe links to some of the tests  I wasn't too sure if the alignment-test are the one you're after.
> 
> MBTI: INTJ
> Enneagram: 5w4
> Alignment: True Neutral
> Instinctual variant: SP
> Hogwarts house: Slytherin / Ravenclaw
> Star Sign Zodiac: Gemini
> Chinese Zodiac: Horse
> Big 5 Personality Type: RCOEI: R(76%)C(60%)O(72%)E(66%)I(78%)


Thanks very much, Antiloop. Here's mine:
INTP
5w4
Chaotic Neutral
Sx/So/Sp
Ravenclaw
Scorpio
Year of the Dragon
RCUAI


----------



## King Nothing

MBTI: ISTJ
Enneagram (with wing): 6w5
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Instinctual variant: sp
Hogwarts house: I don't know, Slytherin?
Star Sign Zodiac: Aries
Chinese Zodiac: Sheep
Big 5 Personality Type: |R|LOei


----------



## snoonan

MBTI - ESFP
Enneagram (with wing) - 2w3
Alignment - Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) - so
Hogwarts house - Slytherin/Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac - Cancer
Chinese Zodiac - Rat
Big 5 Personality Type - S(56%)L(60%)U(68%)A(80%)I(64%)


----------



## lunai

Jesus, I didn't know there were so many tests. :shocked:

MBTI - INTP
Enneagram (with wing) - 5w6
Alignment - Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) - Don't know
Hogwarts house - No idea. :laughing:
Star Sign Zodiac - Scorpio
Chinese Zodiac - Unsure
Big 5 Personality Type - RCU?I (agreeableness is right in the middle)


----------



## KCfox

MBTI: ENFP
Enneagram (with wing): 7w6
Alignment: Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sx/sp/so
Hogwarts house: Gryffindor
Star Sign Zodiac: Pisces
Chinese Zodiac: Dog
Big 5 Personality Type: SLUAI (or SCUAI - actually I feel more in between)


----------



## DualGnosis

MBTI = INTP
Enneagram (with wing) = 7w6
Alignment = Chaotic Evil
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) = sx/sp
Hogwarts house = Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac = Leo
Chinese Zodiac = Sheep
Big 5 Personality Type = do not know how to write these letters but (O80%, C10%, E42%, A38%, N5%)


----------



## zazara

ISFP
4w5
Chaotic Neutral
sx/sp
Slytherin
Scorpio
Pig
RLUEI


----------



## FluffyChickenMeow

I'm bored, so...

MBTI - INFP
Enneagram - 4w5
Alignment - Chaotic Good
Instinctual variant - sp/sx
Hogwarts house - Hufflepuff
Star Sign Zodiac - Pisces Sun, Cancer Moon & Rising
Chinese Zodiac - Fire Ox
Big 5 Personality Type - RLUAI


----------



## meaningless

MBTI: INTx
Enneagram (with wing): 8w7
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp/sx
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Cancer
Chinese Zodiac: Water Horse
Big 5 Personality Type: RLUEI


----------



## Tsubaki

I need to procrastinate stuff, so:

MBTI: ENTP
Enneagram (with wing): 7w6
Alignment: Lately, I'd say Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): I actually think that I might be so/sx
Hogwarts house: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: Virgo
Chinese Zodiac: Rabbit
Big 5 Personality Type: SCUEI


----------



## R A I D E N.

*MBTI:* ENTP
*Enneagram:* 7w8
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Instinctual variant:* sx/so
*Hogwarts house:* Slytherclaw
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Sagittarius Sun, Libra Moon, Scorpio Ascendant 
*Chinese Zodiac:* Earth Tiger
*Big 5 Personality Type:* SCUEI


----------



## Wolf

*MBTI*: INTJ
*Enneagram (with wing)*: 6w5
*Alignment*: True Neutral
*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)*: Sp/Sx
*Hogwarts house*: Raverin
*Star Sign Zodiac*: Aries
*Chinese Zodiac*: Fire Ox
*Big 5 Personality Type*: RCOEI


----------



## SimplyRivers

MBTI: INTP
Enneagram: 5w6
Alignment: True Neutral or Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual variant: sx/so (I think)
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Cancer
Chinese Zodiac: Snake
Big 5 Personality Type: RCUEI


----------



## Irene90

MBTI: INTP
Enneagram: 6w5
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Instinctual variant: sp/sx
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Leo Sun, Aquarius Moon, Gemini Ascendant
Chinese Zodiac: Metal Horse
Big 5 Personality Type: RCOAI


----------



## Jennywocky

MBTI - INTP

Enneagram (with wing) - 5w4 (tritype 549)

Alignment - Neutral Good (with actual tendency towards pure Neutral + occasional frivolous daydreams of Neutral Evil)

Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) - sx/sp

Hogwarts house - Ravenclaw

Star Sign Zodiac - Sagittarius

Chinese Zodiac - Monkey

Big 5 Personality Type (OCEAN version) - 
- Openness - 92%
- Conscientiousness - 37.5%
- Extroversion - 40%
- Agreeableness -77.5%
- Neuroticism - 45%


----------



## Miss Bingley

MBTI: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Enneagram: 3w4
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Instinctual Variant: so/sx
Hogwarts House: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: Capricorn
Chinese Zodiac: Rat
Big Five: SLUEI? I think?


----------



## Varyafiriel

MBTI: INFJ-T
Socionics: EII-Ne
Enneagram: 5w4 (514)
Alignment: Neutral good
Instinctual variant: so/sp
Pottermore: Ravenclaw - Pukwudgie
Zodiac: Sun/Moon/Mercury: Pisces (House 8), Venus/Mars: Aries (House 9), Leo rising
Chinese Zodiac: Ox
Big5: RLOxI
Jung: Sage
Temperament: Melancholy-Phlegmatic
Archetypes: Advocate-Visionary-Intellectual
Aura Color: Violet/Crystal


----------



## RaisinKG

MBTI (4 Dichotomies): xNxP
Enneagram: 9w1
Alignment: Blue and Orange (I would call myself true neutral, but unfortunately my morality and ethics both flucutuate too much. One day I'm Chaotic Good, then the next day I am Lawful Evil)
Instinctual Variant: sp/so
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Zodiac: idk my full chart but my Sun is either Virgo or Leo depending on this
Chinese Horoscope: Metal Dragon
Big 5: RCUAI - Unstructured



> Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
> extraverted Sensing (Se) **************** (16.6)
> limited use
> introverted Sensing (Si) ************************ (24.1)
> average use
> extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************************** (51.1)
> excellent use
> introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************* (31.8)
> good use
> extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************ (24.2)
> average use
> introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************* (37)
> excellent use
> extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********************** (23.7)
> limited use
> introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************* (31.7)
> good use





> Extroversion	||||||	24%
> Orderliness	||	10%
> Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||	56%
> Accommodation	||||||||||||||	52%
> Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||||||||||	88%


----------



## Eset

*MBTI* : INTP-A
*Enneagram* : 4w3-5w4-9w1
*Alignment* : Chaotic Evil
*Instinctual variant* : SX/SP/SO
*Hogwarts house* : Slytherin / Slytherclaw
*Star Sign Zodiac* : Gemini ♊
*Chinese Zodiac* : Earth Tiger 地虎
*Big 5 Personality Type* : 
Extroversion 44%, 
Orderliness 40%, 
Emotional stability 66%, 
Accommodation 16%, 
Inquisitiveness 82%, 
*Global 5* : RCUEI - Egocentric 
*Archetypes* : Warrior, Joker, Sage
*Temperament* : Choleric-Phlegmatic
*Demographic* : Generation Z
*Political compass* : Social Democrat 
Economic Left/Right -1.75 
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian -0.87
*Socionics* : LII-1Ti
Quadra - Alpha
Club - Researchers
Temperament - IJ
Romance styles - Infantile-Aggressor


----------



## soop

MBTI: ISTP
Enneagram (with wing): 5w6
Alignment: Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): so/?
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Taurus
Chinese Zodiac: Horse
Big 5 Personality Type: I thought this was a sporting goods store.


----------



## RaisinKG

Archetypes: Joker, Sage, Mage
Temperament: PhlegMel

addon


----------



## Firemoon

MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram (with wing): 5w6
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sx/sp
Hogwarts house: Ravendor (Ravenclaw + Gryffindor) 
Star Sign Zodiac: Sagittarius 
Chinese Zodiac: Rat
Big 5 Personality Type: Rloe/aI 
Temperament: PhlegMel (Phlegmatic + Melancholic)


----------



## lolalalah

MBTI - intj
Socionics: ILI
Enneagram - 6w5
Global 5 - rcuei
Alignment - true neutral (22) tie with neutral good (22)
Hogwarts house - gryffindor
Star Sign Zodiac - gemini
Chinese Zodiac - ox
Big 5 Personality Type: O70-C30-E15-A2-N11 (open to new experiences; disorganized; introverted; disagreeable; calm/relaxed)
Temperament: phlegmatic, then sanguine 
Archetypes: warrior, then scholar


----------



## Silent Theory

MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram (with wing): 5w4
Alignment: Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp/sx
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Virgo
Chinese Zodiac: Snake
Big 5 Personality Type: RLOAI


----------



## Nothing1

I'd like to participate, but there aren't links to these tests and too many variations exists.


----------



## Eset

@Nothing1 here, and for anyone else wanting it.
(These are all I know, I would be interested if anyone else has some interesting "personality tests" to add to the pool).

MBTI test
Enneagram test
Alignment test
Hogwarts house test
Star Sign Zodiac (Do not know the full version of it)
Chinese Zodiac
Big 5 Personality Type test
Archetypes test
Temperament test
Socionics test
Political compass test

* *


----------



## Morn

What is your total personality type?

MBTI: INTJ
Socionics: ILI-Ni
Enneagram (with wing):1w9 154
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): So/Sp
Hogwarts house: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: ....... Seriously? :exterminate:


----------



## CHYMERA

ENTP
5w4
Chaotic Good
so/sp
I guess Ravenclaw?
Gemini
Monkey
S(52%)C(68%)U(62%)E(54%)I(76%) Whatever that means??


----------



## Golden Sun

MBTI = INTP
Enneagram (with wing) = 5w4
Alignment = Lawful Evil 
Instinctual variant = SP
Hogwarts house = Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac = Libra
Chinese Zodiac = Dog
Big 5 Personality Type = O(70%) C(17%) E(3%) A(6%) N(55%)


----------



## Doccium

*MBTI:* Not sure about it anymore. Some kind of I**J.
*Enneagram (with wing):* 4w5
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp):* so
*Hogwarts house:* Ravenclaw
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Virgo
*Chinese Zodiac:* Dragon
*Big 5 Personality Type:* RLOAI
*Archetypes:* The Sage, The Orphan, The Destroyer
*Socionics:* EII
*Temperament:* Melancholic


----------



## Azazel

*MBTI:* INFJ.
*Enneagram (with wing):* 9w1 As core. Tritype 953 - 5w4, 3w2.
*Alignment:* Chaotic(or neutral) good.
*Instinctual variant:* So
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Scorpio
*Chinese Zodiac:* Ox
*Big 5 Personality Type:* SLOAI (Not completely sure if O/U)
*Archetypes:* Sage, Creator, Caregiver then Magician.
*Archetypes(2):* Artisan, Priest then Scholar.
*Socionics:* IEI-2Ni
*Temperament:* Phlegmatic-Sanguine


----------



## psyche

INFP
9w1 sx/sp
Neutral good
Huffleclaw
Libra
Tiger
RCUAI
Phlegmatic melancholic

I'm not sure about the archetypes... Well, I read through the descriptions and I think I'm most like the Lover followed by the Seeker.


----------



## compulsiverambler

ENTP
9w1
Lawful Good
so/sp
Ravenclaw
Virgo
Earth Dragon
SCUAI
Sanguine


----------



## leictreon

*MBTI*: INFP
*Enneagram (with wing)*: 4w5
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)*: sx
*Hogwarts house*: Ravenclaw
*Star Sign Zodiac*: Taurus
*Chinese Zodiac*: Pig
*Big 5 Personality Type*: RLUEI
*Temperament*: Melancholic/Phlegmatic
*Archetype*: The Explorer
*Socionics*: Ne subtype EII


----------



## loscibella

MBTI: INFJ-T
Enneagram: changes every time I take it: 2, 7, and 4 tend to be on there somewhere
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant: sx/so/sp
Pottermore: Hufflepuff - Thunderbird
Zodiac: Libra
Chinese Zodiac: Snake
Big5: RCUAI


----------



## garcdanny26

MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram (with wing): 1w2
Alignment: Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp/sx/so
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Aries
Chinese Zodiac: Tiger
Big 5 Personality Type: never took it sorry
Socionics: IEI
Archetype: The Innocent (Ego Type) (w/ The Caregiver traits)


----------



## Quernus

*MBTI *INFP

*Enneagram (with wing) *4w5 9w1 5wx

*Alignment *Probably neutral good, but something about chaotic good tugs at my heart 

*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) *sp/sx/so, without question
*
Hogwarts house *Gryffindor, with Ravenclaw secondary
*
Star Sign Zodiac *Leo, on the cusp of Cancer
*
Chinese Zodiac *Rabbit. Which happens to be the only animal on the planet I kind of dislike (aside from humans)
*
Big 5 Personality Type *RLUxI. Does this one change? "e" and "a" have always scored on the border, RLUAI used to be pretty fitting, now RLUEI is slightly more fitting. 


*Socionics: *EII - 1NE

*Temperament*: Melancholic 

*Archetype: *The Creator (followed closely by The Seeker and The Lover)

*Thx *yer welcome


----------



## MisterPerfect

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Hey guys
> What is your total personality type?
> Put down which type you are on each of these tests:
> MBTI
> Enneagram (with wing)
> Alignment
> Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)
> Hogwarts house
> Star Sign Zodiac
> Chinese Zodiac
> Big 5 Personality Type
> Thx


INTJ, Virgo, Earth Rooster, Lawful Nuetral, 6w5

As you can see my types all kind of fit together and say simalar things 

Studious, rational, Flamboyant, good with money, Control freak, distrusting of others, helpful, try too hard at everything, believe in laws, rules, structure

INTJ(Introverted, intuitive, Rational, blunt, plans ahead) 
Virgo(Studious, control freak, nitpicky, blunt) 
Rooster(Flamboyant, fiery, good with money but earth roosters are everything else but also more reserved) 
6w5(play off each other and make someone who trys to hard to be in control, help others, sticks by freinds, and parinoid everyone is going to abandon them) 

All these traits go together.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

MBTI: ESTP
Enneagram (with wing): 3w2
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral 
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sx
Hogwarts house: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: Aries
Chinese Zodiac: Horse
Big 5 Personality Type: SLUEI/SLUEN


----------



## katemanny92

MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram (with wing): 9w1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Sagittarius
Chinese Zodiac: Monkey
Big 5 Personality Type: R 70%, L 60%, O 64%, A 64%, I 68%


----------



## keinalu

*MBTI*: INFJ

*Enneagram (with wing)*: 4w5

*Alignment*: True Neutral

*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)*: sp/sx

*Hogwarts house*: Slytherin

*Star Sign Zodiac*: Aquarius/Pisces

*Chinese Zodiac*: Rabbit

*Big 5 Personality Type*: RLoA/I/ (primary Inquisitive)


----------



## Jaune

MBTI: *ISTP*
Enneagram: *6w5 9w1 4w5*
Alignment: *True Neutral*
Instinctual variant: *sp/so*
Hogwarts house: *Slytherin*
Star Sign Zodiac: *Aquarius*
Chinese Zodiac: *Tiger*
Big 5 Personality Type: *RLUEN*


----------



## Ulta

MBTI: ISFJ
Enneagram: 6w7
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant: sx/so
Hogwarts house: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: Virgo
Chinese Zodiac: Rat
Big 5 Personality Type: SLOEN


----------



## Eset

I've changed so I'm doing an update.

MBTI: ESTJ
Enneagram: 3w4-1w9-7w6
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Instinctual variants: So/Sx/Sp
Hog warts house: Slytherin
Star sign zodiac: Gemini
Chinese zodiac: Tiger
Big 5: RCOEN
Archetype: Warrior 
Temperament: Melancholic
Socionics: LSE-1Si


----------



## Aridela

_*MBTI*_ *INTP*
_*Enneagram (with wing)*_ *On my sig*
_*Alignment* _*Lawful neutral*
_*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)*_ *sx/sp*
_*Hogwarts house* _*Don't like HP, sorry.*
_*Star Sign Zodiac* _*Libra with Virgo Ascendant. *
_*Chinese Zodiac* _*Wood Ox*
_*Big 5 Personality Type*_ *RCUEI*


----------



## LoveDragonDon

MBTI - ENTP
Enneagram (with wing) 7w6
Alignment - A link to the test?
Instinctual variant so/sx/sp
Hogwarts house - Gryffindor or Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac - Capricorn
Chinese Zodiac - _Trying to figure out my age?_
Big 5 Personality Type - Curious, Easy-going, Little more Outgoing, Analytical, Slightly sensitive.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

I searched and found some Alignment tests, but every time I take those I answer differently, but I got True Neutral, Chaotic good, and Lawful Neutral.


----------



## Anni415

MBTI- infj 
Enneagram 4 5
Alignment-- chaotic neutral
Instinctual variant-- sx 
Hogwarts house- Ravenclaw
Star Sign- cancer Leo 
Chinese Zodiac- rooster
Big 5- Scuai


----------



## brightflashes

MBTI: INFP
Enneagram: 5w4
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual variant: sp/so
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Sagittarius
Chinese Zodiac: Monkey
Big 5 Personality Type: RCUAI


----------



## Xyfen

Sure thing.

Enneagram: 5w4-4w5-1w9
Alignment: True Neutral
Socionics: INFp
Instinctual Variant: so/sp "Asura Realm"
Star Sign: Capricorn
Chinese Zodiac: Rat
Temperament: Phlegmatic
Type: INFJ


----------



## de.sidera

Hei ho, let's go.

INFP
5w6
Chaotic eeeeehidk
Sx
Ravenclaw
Aries
Goat (I'm a real sheep and a real hero)
RLOEI
Melancholic


----------



## ElusiveFeather

Interesting post. I hadn't previously heard of a few of these before today so I had fun taking quizzes 

MBTI ISFP
Enneagram (with wing) 4w5
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant: so
Hogwarts house: Hufflepuff
Star Sign Zodiac: Aquarius
Chinese Zodiac: Tiger
Big 5 Personality Type: I don't know how to write this : O (65) C (0) E (4) A (38) N (80)
Socionics: SEI

Sorry I keep on editing this XD


----------



## Eset

ElusiveFeather said:


> Big 5 Personality Type: I don't know how to write this : O (65) C (0) E (4) A (38) N (80)


You would write it as; RLUAI
Which is from this test: Big Five Personality Test


----------



## ElusiveFeather

narcissistic said:


> You would write it as; RLUAI
> Which is from this test: Big Five Personality Test


Ah ok. Pardon my ignorance. Thanks 

I took the test on the suggested site and got this:



Extroversion	||||	20%
Orderliness	||||	14%
Emotional Stability	||||	14%
Accommodation	||||||||||||||	54%
Inquisitiveness	||||||	30%

The Big Five is currently the most accepted personality model in the scientific community. The Big Five emerged from the work of multiple independent scientists/researchers starting in the 1950s who using different techniques obtained similar results. Those results were that there are five distinct personality traits/dimensions. Here are your results on each dimension:

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Orderliness results were very low which suggests you are overly flexible, random, scattered, and fun seeking at the expense too often of structure, reliability, work ethic, and long term accomplishment.

Emotional Stability results were very low which suggests you are extremely worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Accommodation results were medium which suggests you are moderately kind natured, trusting, and helpful while still maintaining your own interests.

Inquisitiveness results were low which suggests you are overly small minded, traditional, and conventional at the expense too often of intellectual curiousity, possibility, and progress.

Your Global5/SLOAN type is RLUAN
Your Primary type is Limbic

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## nestle_bird

MBTI: ISTP
Enneagram: 6w7 (cp)/8w9/3w4 
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant: sp/so/sx
Hogwarts house: I really can't tell if Gryffindor or Slytherin (I'm Slytherin on Pottermore)
Star Sign Zodiac: Libra
Chinese Zodiac: Ox
Big 5 Personality Type: RCUEN


----------



## ondes Martenot

MBTI: xNxP
Socionics: some Ne-ego type
Enneagram: probably 7w6
Alignment: Neutral Good or True Neutral
Instinctual variant: no idea
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Scorpio
Chinese Zodiac: Ox
Big 5 Personality Type: BIOGS


----------



## bremen

I have it in my bio, but here it is.

Mbti: Istj-Assertive
Enneagram: 9w1-6w5-3w4
Archetype: The Mediator
Socionics: SLI-Te
Temperament: Phlegmatic
Instinctual Variant: Sp/So
Alignement: Lawful Neutral
Global 5: RCOEN 
Harry Potter Houses: Hufflepuff


----------



## KillinIt

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Hey guys
> What is your total personality type?
> Put down which type you are on each of these tests:
> MBTI
> Enneagram (with wing)
> Alignment
> Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)
> Hogwarts house
> Star Sign Zodiac
> Chinese Zodiac
> Big 5 Personality Type
> Thx


MBTI: ISXJ (my functions say ISFJ but my actions and thought/decision processes seem more thinkery than feeling-y)
Enneagram: Type 9 (but my top 3 are 9,1 and 3)
Alignment: Lawful neutral
Instinctual variant: SP
Hogwarts: Slytherin
Star sign: Leo (element=fire)
Chinese zodiac: Ox (element=fire)
Big 5: RCOEI


----------



## charlie.elliot

The fact that Hogwarts house is regarded as a legitimate part of you full personality profile cracks me up :laughing:
But the fact that everybody knows theirs makes me happy 

p.s. except the douches who say "slytherin", you're just trying to be edgy 
(joke)

MBTI: INFJ
Enneagram: 9w1
Alignment: ???? what is this?
Instinctual varient: sx/so
Hogwarts house: Gryffindor
zodiac: gemini
chinese: horse? I think
Big 5: I think: high conscientiousness, high agreeableness, medium/high openness, medium neuroticism, medium/low extraversion


----------



## Lovable

MBTI - infj

Enneagram 2w1

Alignment - don't know what this is?

Instinctual variant - no clue

Hogwarts house - Hufflepuff

Star Sign Zodiac - Aries with ascendant libra

Chinese Zodiac - metal goat

Big 5 Personality Type - 

Score for Openness was high, at 78%.
Score for Conscientiousness was high, at 83%.
Score for Extraversion was high, at 73%.
Score for Agreeableness was high, at 78%.
Score for Neuroticism was high, at 60%.


----------



## annierocha

MBTI: ENTP
Enneagram (with wing): 7w8
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual variant: sx/so
Hogwarts house: Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac: Libra
Chinese Zodiac: Dragon
Big 5 Personality Type: O(80%), C(45%), E(73%), A(45%), N(60%) - idk how to write these letters so


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

MBTI: INTP
Enneagram: 5w4
Alignment: Neutral/Chaotic Neutral
Instinctual Variant: sx
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Leo
Chinese Zodiac: Sheep
Big Five Personality Type: Open Mindedness 81% Conscientiousness 11% Extraversion 34% Agreeableness 1% Negative Emotionality 82% (I don't know how else to write this)


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

MBTI: ISFP
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Lunar Zodiac: Rabbit
True Colors: Green-Blue


----------



## yesiknowbut

MBTI ENTP (E 56%; N 100%; T 85%; P 60% on full test)
Enneagram (with wing) 6w7 but suspect Enneagram is bollocks.
Alignment Chaotic neutral
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) sp
Hogwarts house Gryffindor. Feel it should be Ravenclaw but tests always put me in Gryffindor.
Star Sign Zodiac Leo with aquarius ascendant. . But zodiac is definitely bollocks.
Chinese Zodiac Rabbit. See above for cojones.
Big 5 Personality Type O 100%; C 33%; E 58%; A 60%; N 35%. Changes a lot but O is always above 95%


----------



## Kn0wB34

*MBTI: INTJ

Enneagram (with wing): 5w6

Alignment: Dont know

Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): Will fill in later. Ive shared this somewhere at some point.

Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw I assume

Star Sign Zodiac: Dont know

Chinese Zodiac: Don't know
Big 5 Personality Type:

-Openmindedness: 49 ( You typically don't seek out new experiences.)

-Conscientiousness: 62 (You are well-organized, and are reliable)

-Extraversion: 5 ( You probably enjoy spending quiet time alone. )

-Agreeableness: 40 ( You are neither extremely forgiving nor irritable.)

-Negative Emotionality:65 (You tend to become anxious or nervous.)




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochi96

_MBTI_ *INFP*
_Enneagram_ *5w4*
_Alignment_ *True neutral*
_Instinctual variant_ *sp*
_Hogwarts house_ *Hufflepuff*
_Star Sign Zodiac_ *capricorn*
_Big 5 Personality Type_ *E4% A76% C15% O85% N25%*


----------



## Frenzy

MBTI: *INFP*
Enneagram: *4W3*
Alignment: *Lawful Good*
Instinctual variant: *sp*
Hogwarts house: *Ravenclaw*
Star Sign Zodiac: -
Chinese Zodiac: -
Big 5 Personality Type: *O83% C28% E30% A68% N60% *


----------



## midnightdance

MBTI INFP
Enneagram (with wing) 4w5
Alignment Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) I haven't figured this out yet. 
Hogwarts house Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac Libra
Chinese Zodiac Rat
Big 5 Personality Type RCUAI


----------



## Younce

Real Mbti: INTP
16 Personality test: ENTP
Real Enneagram: 9w8
Enneagram Institute: 9w8
Real instinctual: sp/sx 
Test instinctual: sp 
sx 42%
so 42%
Alignment: Chaotic Good ?
Hog warts: Ravenclaw
Ilvermorny: Horned Serpent
Greek Zodiac: Cancer
Chinese Zodiac: Rabbit

Hope I am not forgetting anything.


----------



## Stevester

Those that I know...


MBTI - ISTJ
Enneagram - 6w5
Alignment - Lawful neutral
Star Sign Zodiac - Virgo
Chinese Zodiac - Rooster


----------



## Nephandus

INTJ-T
5w4
Chaotic neutral with evil tendencies
sp/sx 
Reject or expelled, possibly transferred
Tropical Sagittarius, Sidereal Scorpio (or Ophiuchus)
Metal Monkey
RLo|E|I


----------



## my99

ESFP
7w6
Neutral good
sx/so
Hufflepuff / Wampus
Sagittarius
Earth Rabbit


----------



## Miss Bingley

MBTI - *INTJ*
Enneagram (with wing) - *3w4*
Alignment - *Chaotic Good*
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) - *sx/so*
Hogwarts house - *Slytherin*
Star Sign Zodiac- *Capricorn*
Chinese Zodiac - *Rat*
Big 5 Personality Type - *​SLxEI*


----------



## TITO

MBTI - ISTJ
Enneagram - 5w6
Alignment - Lawful Neutral
Instinctual variant - sp/sx
Hogwarts house - Slytherin
Star Sign Zodiac- Sagittarius
Chinese Zodiac - Rabbit
Big 5 Personality Type - I don't know


----------



## jaz34

*MBTI:* ISFJ
*Enneagram:* 2w1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Instinctual Variant:* Not sure...
*Hogwarts house:* Hufflepuff 
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Sagittarius. I don't remember my rising sign or moon sign.
*Chinese Zodiac:* Dog
*Big 5 Personality Type:* RLOAN


----------



## DOGSOUP

MBTI: _ENXJ_
Socionics: _EIE-Ni_
Enneagram: _6_
Instinctual variant: _I relate to all so... I've probably misunderstood.
_Hogwarts house: _Gryffindor_ :love_heart:
Ocean: _High in Opennes, Low in Conscientiousness, Average in Extroversion, Low in Agreeableness, High in Neuroticism
_SLOAN: _SLUEI or RLUEI_
Temperament: _Choleric-Melancholic_
Visual DNA: _Alchemist_
Archetype: _Orphan or Magician_

Tbh this is a great way to confuse yourself and lose a fixed sense of identity... But o boy is it _ descriptive_. I love labels.


----------



## VinnieBob

Introverted
Neurotic
Thinking
Jack off


----------



## tinyheart

MBTI: INFP - Turbulent
Enneagram (with wing): 4w5 6w7 9w8
Alignment: Neutral Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp/so
Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw - Hufflepuffle
Star Sign Zodiac: Samsung
Chinese Zodiac: Apple
Big 5 Personality Type: RLUEI

So...Zodiac is on here and not Socionics?

Socionics: EII - INFj


----------



## Reila

*MBTI*: INTP
*Enneagram (with wing)*: 9w1
*Socionics*: ILI
*Alignment*: Chaotic Neutral
*Hogwarts House*: Ravenclaw 
*Star Sign Zodiac*: Libra, supposedly
*Chinese Zodiac*: Horse

Not interested on the other thingies.


----------



## Athena_

MBTI: INTJ

ENNEAGRAM: 5w4

ALIGNMENT: True neutral

INSTINCTUAL VARIANT: Sx/sp

HOGWARTS HOUSE: Slytherin

STAR SIGN: Sagittarius

BIG 5: RCOEI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varyafiriel

*MBTI**: INFJ(-T) (Advocate, Protector, Reformer, Counselor, Psychologist, Confidant)
Enneagram: 4w5 so/sp (4w5-6w5-1w2) Philosopher/Activist
Moral Alignment: Neutral Good
Socionics: EII-Ne (Humanist, Empath, Dostoevsky)
Cognitive Functions: Ni > Fe > Ti > Fi > Te > Si > Ne > Se
Temperament: Melancholy-Phlegmatic-Choleric (The Idealist)
Keirsey: Idealist
Element: Water>Fire
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Ilvermorny House: Pukwudgie
Astrological Signs: Sun/Mercury/Moon in Pisces House 8; Venus/Mars in Aries House 9, Leo rising, strong Pluto in House 4
Big Five: RLOaI
Aura Colors violet/crystal
Reiss-Profile Tranquility > Idealism > Curiosity > Acceptance
Oldham Style **Sensitive (heart) - Leisurely (action) - Idiosyncratic (mind)**
Soul Type: Educator - Spiritualist - Thinker
Soul Type 2 (7 Personalities): Scholar - Priest
Archetypes: Advocate - Visionary - Intellectual
Chakra Test: Third Eye > Throat > Crown
16 Personality Factors: Self-Reliance > Sensitivity > Openness to chance > Reasoning
Chinese Zodiac: Ox
Life Path Number: 9
Multiple Intelligences: Logical > Intrapersonal > Interpersonal
DISC Type:C-S-D-I
Holland Code: SIACER (SIA, SIC, SAI, ISA, IAS, ISC)
Soul Animal: Bat
Left or Right Brain: Left*


----------



## 460202

*MBTI:* By letters? INTP, probably. By functions, INFP.
*Enneagram (with wing):* 9w1
*Alignment:* I've tested as True Neutral, Neutral Good and Chaotic Good. For consistency reasons, I'll go with Neutral Good.
*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp):* sx/sp
*Hogwarts house:* Gryffindor
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Gemini
*Chinese Zodiac:* Pig :/ 
*Big 5 Personality Type:* RCUAI
*Socionics (?):* IEE-Fi



Lady Kaizoku said:


> Hogwarts house: Ravenclaw - Hufflepuffle


Hufflepuffle =P


----------



## Cherry

*MBTI -* INFP
*Enneagram (with wing) *- 4w3, sometimes 4w5
*Alignment -* Neutral
*Instinctual variant *(so/sx/sp) - sx/sp
*Hogwarts house *- Ravenclaw/Griffindor
*Star Sign Zodiac* - Sagittarius
*Chinese Zodiac* - Dog
*Big 5 Personality Type* - my results kept varying from site to site, but in general it seems I score most high in open-mindedness and neuroticism.


----------



## Mr Castelo

*MBTI:* INTJ
*Enneagram:* 5w4
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Instinctual variant:* Sp/Sx
*Hogwarts house:* Ravenclaw
*Star Sign Zodiac:* Libra
*Chinese Zodiac:* Ox
*Big Five:* RCOEI


----------



## Literally Gone

MBTI: INTP Assertive
Enneagram: 7w5
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw (although I'd likely be expelled).
Instinctual variant: so/sx
Zodiac sign: Cancer
Chinese zodiac sign: Tiger (surprisingly accurate)
Big 5: Pretty much said I'm mentally ill.
Other thing: ILI


----------



## Sparky

I'm not sure about the other personality systems, though here's mine:

INFJ
Social Communist political personality
Visual temperament
Hands-on learner
Physical Intimacy love language

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## ImminentThunder

Eh, why not. 

*MBTI*: INFP
*Enneagram*: 4w5 
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Hogwarts House*: Slytherin (it was what Pottermore gave me anyhow, and it fits me well. I like it.)
*Instinctual Variant*: sx/sp
*Zodiac Sign*: Cancer
*Chinese Zodiac*: Rooster
*Big 5/SLOAN*: RLUAI
*Socionics*: IEI but I know next to nothing about the system so I could be mistyped.


----------



## Eset

Updated version:

MBTI: ESTJ
Enneagram: 3w2-1w9-5w6
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Instinctual variants: So/Sx
Hog warts house: Slytherin
Star sign zodiac: Gemini
Chinese zodiac: Tiger
Big 5: RCOEN
Archetype: Warrior 
Temperament: Choleric
Socionics: LSE-Te


----------



## Yokie01

MBTI - ISTJ
Enneagram (with wing) - 1w9
Alignment - Lawful Good
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) - sp/sx
Hogwarts house - Gryffindor
Star Sign Zodiac - Taurus
Chinese Zodiac - Snake
Big 5 Personality Type - /
Socionics - LII


----------



## IHateYouForEternity

MBTI: INTJ

That's it.


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude

Hey guys
What is your total personality type?

Put down which type you are on each of these tests:

MBTI 

*I'm not really sure about this one but I'm pretty sure I'm an ENFP. I'm not entirely spontaneous, I usually think a lot about how situations are going to go and mentally perpare for what's gonna happen. Like, I think of what I am supposed say to someone or how to start the activity.
*
Enneagram (with wing)

*8w7 
I don't know if I'm really primarily a 8 or 7, since I relate more with an 8 as a person, but I read this one website that said that 8's look for friends that listen to them, respect them, yada yada, and that was it! And I thought, yeah no, THAT was boring. So, I went to what 7's want and it matched me perfectly. I'm pretty happy with being both and don't really care what goes first.
*

Alignment

*Lawful Good*

Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp)
*
sx/so 
In other words, I care about people indivually and don't change myself for ther people.(Wow that sounded a little like a was dissing the other types, im so sorry)*

Hogwarts house

*Hufflepuff and proud of it!*

Star Sign Zodiac

*Aquarius*

Chinese Zodiac

*Monkey*

Big 5 Personality Type

*SLUEI!*

Thx[/QUOTE]

*You're so welcome:tongue:*


----------



## jmdortega

MBTI *ISTJ/INTJ (with a slight 3% preference on Sensing over Intuition)*
Enneagram (with wing) *6w5*
Alignment *Lawful Neutral*
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp) *SP*
Hogwarts house *No Idea*
Star Sign Zodiac *Aries*
Chinese Zodiac *Goat/Sheep*
Big 5 Personality Type *CCIDN (I'm basically a close-minded traditionalist)*

Add'l EDIT:
Temperament *Melancholic*


----------



## Clare_Bare

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Hey guys
> What is your total personality type?
> Put down which type you are on each of these tests:




*MBTI:* ENTP
*Enneagram (with wing):* 7W6
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp):* Sp/Sx
*Hogwarts house:
Star Sign Zodiac:* Pices
*Chinese Zodiac:* Rabbit
*Big 5 Personality Type:*
*Socionics: ILE*


----------



## SuperNova85

MBTI: INFP 
Socionics: EII-INFj
Enneagram: 5w4/4w5/9w1
Instincual Variant: Sx/Sp
Alignment: Neutral Good
Hogwarts????
Astro: Gemini Sun 3rd house, Scorpio Moon 8th house, Gemini Mars 3rd house, Aries Venus 1st house, Aries rising
Chinese Zodiac: Ox
Big 5: RLUA|I|


----------



## MusiCago

MBTI: INFJ-t
Enneagram: 1w2-6w5-3w4 So/Sx
Moral Alignment: True Neutral
Socionics: IEI-1Ni (this changes depending on where I take the test and how I'm feeling that day, sometimes I get EII)
Temperament: Melancholic/Phlegmatic, Choleric
Hogwarts House: Slytherin
Astrological Sign: Aquarius
Chinese Zodiac: Dragon
Big Five: RLOxI
Aura: Indigo/Crystal
Archetype: Visionary, Intellectual, Caregiver
Multiple Intelligences: Musical > logical/mathematical=intrapersonal > Verbal/Linguistic > Visual/Spacial > Naturalist > Interpersonal > Bodily/Kinesthetic
DISC type: S - C - I - D
Left or Right Brain: Left

@alyara
I wish I could meet you IRL, we're so similar! :tongue:


----------



## 469090

MBTI: INTP
Enneagram (with wing): 5w6
Alignment: True Neutral
Instinctual variant (so/sx/sp): sp
Hogwarts house: Probably Ravenclaw
Star Sign Zodiac: Virgo (Does it even matter?)
Chinese Zodiac: Ox (Does it even matter?)
Big 5 Personality Type: rCxE|I|
Socionics: ILI or LIE


----------



## Malandro

MBTI: ESTP
Enneagram (with wing): 7w8
Socionics: SLE-Se
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw primary, Gryffindor secondary
Star Sign Zodiac: Aquarius
Chinese Zodiac: Tiger
Archetype: Joker Self w Innocent Child Persona
Temperament: Choleric/Sanguine


----------

